# Gaming-Headset Kauftipps



## ReepZ (4. September 2013)

Hi Leute 
Da ich gerade dabei bin mir einen neuen Pc zu kaufen darf da natürlich ein Headset nicht fehlen.
Ich tendiere dabei seehr in Richtung Gamecom 380, da ich auch nicht soo viel für das Headset ausgeben möchte und die Kundenbewertungen zu dem Headset auch recht gut sind.. 
Was meint ihr? Und hättet ihr andere Vorschläge?


----------



## Chemenu (4. September 2013)

Schau doch mal im PCGH Forum vorbei: Sound + HiFi

Da gibt es haufenweise Einkaufsführer, Beratungsthreads usw. zu dem Thema.
Du kannst natürlich auch ein neues Thema erstellen, ich kann Dir aber jetzt schon sagen dass man Dir von einem Headset abraten und stattdessen einen Kopfhörer und separates Mic empfehlen wird.


----------



## ReepZ (4. September 2013)

Ok vielen Dank. 
Ich werd mal vorbei schauen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (4. September 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Schau doch mal im PCGH Forum vorbei: Sound + HiFi
> 
> Da gibt es haufenweise Einkaufsführer, Beratungsthreads usw. zu dem Thema.
> Du kannst natürlich auch ein neues Thema erstellen, ich kann Dir aber jetzt schon sagen dass man Dir von einem Headset abraten und stattdessen einen Kopfhörer und separates Mic empfehlen wird.


 
Naja, kommt darauf an, was man machen möchte. Für den gelegentlichen Zock mit Freunden hat mir mein Gaming Headset bisher immer gereicht. Über Skype oder nem ordentlichen TS3 Server is die Qualtität auch ausreichend.


----------



## Chemenu (4. September 2013)

Mein HS reicht mir bis jetzt auch. Aber wenn man auch besseren Sound für weniger Geld haben kann ist das doch ne feine Sache.


----------



## ReepZ (4. September 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten 
Naja ich möchte schon ein Headset und keine Kopfhörer mit seperatem Mikro.
Ich benutz es hauptsächlich für TS also würde sich das auch nicht wirklich lohnen.


----------



## ReepZ (4. September 2013)

Und noch eine Frage:
Welches HS benutzt ihr gerade und wie zufrieden seit ihr damit?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (4. September 2013)

Ich hab nen (älteres)  Creative Fatal1ty Mk. 2 .
Das war damals nen guter Kompromiss zwischen Preis und Qualität. Das Ding hält mir bisher seit 4 Jahren. Musik und Ton Qualität in Spielen ist gut, Mic arbeitet auch zufriedenstellend und mit ausreichender Qualität. Ist allerdings nur nen Stereo Headset - was mir bisher, auch in Shootern, aber immer gereicht hat. Ist auch längere Zeit am Stück sehr bequem zu tragen.

Also nach wie vor zufrieden.


----------



## Batze (4. September 2013)

Also ich habe ein Medusa NX 2.1

Und was soll ich sage. Für 30 €uronen einfach nur Super Klasse.

Sehr sauberer Klang, das Teil liegt sehr gut am Kopf, kein drücken oder Schmerzen, auch nach stundenlagen tragen.
Sehr gutes flexibles Micro, 
Auch mp3 Musik kommt gut rüber.

Also für 30 € einfach nur Hammer.

Den Kopfhörer gibt es auch als 5.1, kostet dann aber 2 mal so viel.

z.B. bei Saturn


----------



## Chemenu (4. September 2013)

ReepZ schrieb:


> Und noch eine Frage:
> Welches HS benutzt ihr gerade und wie zufrieden seit ihr damit?


 Ich benutze derzeit noch ein Sennheiser PC160. Werde aber demnächst auf  ordentliche Kopfhörer umsteigen weil mir der Klang in Spielen wichtig  ist und ich kein Micro brauche.

Ich würde dir übrigens von irgendwelchen 5.1 Headsets  abraten. Das ist Marketing Unsinn. Ein Stereo Headset wird klanglich  immer besser sein.


----------



## ReepZ (4. September 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich würde dir übrigens von irgendwelchen 5.1 Headsets  abraten. Das ist Marketing Unsinn. Ein Stereo Headset wird klanglich  immer besser sein.


 
Das war mir auch klar.
Deshalb wollte ich mir auch ds Gamecom 380 und nicht das 780 kaufen.
Und für 25€ ist es echt billig und wurde schon von versch. YouTubern (z.B. Ranzratte1337) empfohlen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2013)

Du kannst auch mal hier lesen Headsets und Kopfhörer: Kauftipps, Surround und Anschluss-Optionen


Für 25€ kann man natürlich nix erwarten, aber es mag Modelle geben, die FÜR DEN PREIS dann relativ gesehen okay sind.


----------



## ReepZ (4. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Für 25€ kann man natürlich nix erwarten, aber es mag Modelle geben, die FÜR DEN PREIS dann relativ gesehen okay sind.


 
Ja klar. Ich hab halt sehr viele Kaufempfehlungen für das Headset gesehen/gelesen. 
Und wenn man sich die Kundenbewertungen auf amazon anschaut kann es echt nicht schlecht sein.
Es gibt natürlich noch die Gamecom 780 für den doppelten Preis, aber wie schon vorher gesagt ist 5.1 bei Headsets "nicht gut"


----------



## McDrake (4. September 2013)

ReepZ schrieb:


> Und noch eine Frage:
> Welches HS benutzt ihr gerade und wie zufrieden seit ihr damit?


 
Ich hab mir vor ner Weile das PC 360 von Sennheiser zugelegt.
Der Sound ist einfach grandios. Ok, darf man bei der Preisklasse auch hoffen.
Und im zusammenspiel mit der X Fi-Fatality (sehr günstig bekommen), ist der Sound ne Wucht.

Davor hatte ich ein Medusa 5.1 und ich fand das Teil wirklich gut und hat mir einige Jahre gut gedient (auch im Clan).


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2013)

ReepZ schrieb:


> Ja klar. Ich hab halt sehr viele Kaufempfehlungen für das Headset gesehen/gelesen.
> Und wenn man sich die Kundenbewertungen auf amazon anschaut kann es echt nicht schlecht sein.
> Es gibt natürlich noch die Gamecom 780 für den doppelten Preis, aber wie schon vorher gesagt ist 5.1 bei Headsets "nicht gut"


 wenn die Kopfhörer passabel sind UND die Simulation für 5.1, dann geht das schon - aber oft ist ne Soundkarte, die das mit Surround selber kann, plus ein Kopfhörer das bessere, nur würde das Dein Budget deutlich sprengen - wobei vlt ne Asus Xonar um die 30€ mit Dolby Headphone ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland , dazu ein Superlux Kopfhörer für 25-30€, und noch ein Ansteckmic - da du ja wohl auch 50-60€ ausgeben könntest, würde das hinkommen ^^

Trotzdem klappt das mit "Surround" halt bei manchen Leuten einfach nicht oder nicht gut, denn jedes Ohr ist anders 


Ich hab btw. einen Shure SHS840 http://geizhals.at/de/shure-srh840-a450824.html  aber ich mache hobbymäßig Musik, da "braucht" man schon was besseres, und ich hab auch keine Gamer-Soundkarte - da ich Multiplayer auch nie "im Team" spiele, brauche ich kein Headset. Hab ein richtiges Mic zum Singen usw., das würde beim Gamen aber stören (ca. 16x5cm PLUS der Haltearm, der von der Seite kommt  )


----------



## Chemenu (4. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab btw. einen Shure SHS840 Shure SRH840 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  aber ich mache hobbymäßig Musik, da "braucht" man schon was besseres, und ich hab auch keine Gamer-Soundkarte - da ich Multiplayer auch nie "im Team" spiele, brauche ich kein Headset. Hab ein richtiges Mic zum Singen usw., das würde beim Gamen aber stören (ca. 16x5cm PLUS der Haltearm, der von der Seite kommt  )


 Ich hab kurzerhand nach der Arbeit das demnächst zum jetzt gemacht und mir das Objekt der Begierde, den Philips X1 Fidelio, gekauft.
Dagegen wirkt das alte Sennheiser Headset wie ein Spielzeug aus dem Kaugummiautomaten. 
Echt unvorstellbar der klangliche Unterschied. Ich glaub den Kauf bereu ich spätestens wenn ich das nächste mal Amnesia oder ein vergleichbares Horror Game spiele. 

Was für eine Soundkarte benutzt Du denn?

Sorry für's Thread Hijacking.^^


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2013)

Ich hab ein Focusrite Audiointerface. Das Phillips wäre nix für mich, das hatte ich auch mal ausprobiert. Das "verfälscht" den Sound zu sehr in Richtung "Bombast" - mag sich für Dich und auch andere Leute dann "besser" anhören, aber die Shure gelten als extrem präzise und neutral, das ist wichtig vor allem zu Musikmachen und hört sich natürlich so oder so viel klarer und brillianter an als ein Kopfhörer für 50-60€


----------



## Chemenu (4. September 2013)

OK, also gar keine klassische, interne Soundkarte.

Ich wollte schon Kopfhörer die in Spielen und Filmen was her machen, lieber etwas tiefer abgestimmt was den Klang angeht.
Hatte noch einen AKG als Alternative, aber die sind ja auch neutral.


----------



## ReepZ (4. September 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Sorry für's Thread Hijacking.^^


 
Überhaupt kein Problem. 
Kann ja jedem helfen


----------



## ReepZ (5. September 2013)

Und noch eine Frage zu den Soundkarten: Würde sich das für mich lohnen eine Soundkarte zu kaufen, wenn ich am Pc nur mit Freunden zocke und gelegentlich Musik höre?


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2013)

Schwer zu sagen - die Karte KÖNNTE das "Surround" halt besser hinkriegen als die Soundkarte eines billigen USB-Headsets - auf der anderen Seite kannst Du halt von dem Geld, was die Karte kostet, ein besseres Headset kaufen als wenn Du vom gleichen Geld Headset + Karte holst.


----------



## ReepZ (5. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen - die Karte KÖNNTE das "Surround" halt besser hinkriegen als die Soundkarte eines billigen USB-Headsets - auf der anderen Seite kannst Du halt von dem Geld, was die Karte kostet, ein besseres Headset kaufen als wenn Du vom gleichen Geld Headset + Karte holst.


 
Naja.. Da ich mir sowieso kein Surround Headset kaufe wäre eine Soundkarte ja unnötig.


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2013)

Ne Soundkarte würde bei nem HEadset/Kopfhörer ohne USB halt den Sound so oder so verbessern - aber schwer zu sagen, ab wann es sich lohnt - zB für 60€ ne Karte für 30€ und dazu ein 30€ Headset, dann lohnt es sich evlt. weniger als ein 60€-Headset am Onboardsound...


----------



## ReepZ (6. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ne Soundkarte würde bei nem HEadset/Kopfhörer ohne USB halt den Sound so oder so verbessern - aber schwer zu sagen, ab wann es sich lohnt - zB für 60€ ne Karte für 30€ und dazu ein 30€ Headset, dann lohnt es sich evlt. weniger als ein 60€-Headset am Onboardsound...


 
Also würde ein Headset mit USB theoretisch auch reichen?


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2013)

Was heißt "reichen" ? Bei USB zahlst Du halt eine eingebaute kleine Soundkarte mit.


----------



## The-Witcher (30. September 2013)

Also wenn du richtig gutes Equipment haben willst kannst alles in der unteren Preisklasse wegwerfen. 5.1, 7.1 sowieso. Dann kommst du an Hifi-Kopfhörern nicht vorbei. Headsets und billigere Kopfhörer haben alle niedrige Ohm damit du sie auch an MP3 - Playern, Smartphones, PCs, usw beitreiben kannst, meistens unter 65 Ohm. Alles drüber füttert deine Kopfhörer nicht richtig und du kriegst nicht das volle Potenzial heraus. Dazu benötigst du einen Kopfhörerverstärker. Ich dachte mir auch ja mit 300 Euro Kopfhörer sollte schon ordentlich was drinnen sein, weit gefehlt. Ich habe mir den Beyerdynamic A 1 Kopfhörerverstärker und die Beyerdynamic T1 Kopfhörer gekauft, beides zusammen ~1900 Euro. Klar ist es viel Geld aber du wirst nie wieder so ein billig Zeug haben wollen wenn du mal richtige Kopfhörer gehört hast. Noch dazu die kaufst du einmal und fertig. Nicht nur zum Spielen auch Filme, Musik sind ne andere Liga. Extra Mic brauch ich wohl nicht erwähnen. Für eine vergleichbare Anlage daheim musst du weit mehr investieren und mit Nachbarn kannst die eh nie ausnutzen.

Überleg es dir ob du nicht einmal etwas mehr ausgeben willst dafür hast du dann auch was ordentliches.


----------



## Batze (2. Oktober 2013)

The-Witcher schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den Beyerdynamic A 1 Kopfhörerverstärker und die Beyerdynamic T1 Kopfhörer gekauft, beides zusammen ~1900 Euro. Klar ist es viel Geld aber du wirst nie wieder so ein billig Zeug haben wollen wenn du mal richtige Kopfhörer gehört hast. Noch dazu die kaufst du einmal und fertig. Nicht nur zum Spielen auch Filme, Musik sind ne andere Liga. Extra Mic brauch ich wohl nicht erwähnen. Für eine vergleichbare Anlage daheim musst du weit mehr investieren und mit Nachbarn kannst die eh nie ausnutzen.
> 
> Überleg es dir ob du nicht einmal etwas mehr ausgeben willst dafür hast du dann auch was ordentliches.



Da hast du Recht, aber wenn du schon so viel Geld hinblätterst, warum dann nicht gleich das beste kaufen, also einen Stax, was besseres gibt es nicht.


----------



## Chemenu (2. Oktober 2013)

Batze schrieb:


> Da hast du Recht, aber wenn du schon so viel Geld hinblätterst, warum dann nicht gleich das beste kaufen, also einen Stax, was besseres gibt es nicht.


Du meinst so einen hier?
Auditorium - Leidenschaft für Bild & Ton | Stax: SR-009 silber | Online-Shop

Also guter Sound ist ne feine Sache, aber 5.500 EUR und 2 kg Gewicht? Ich weiß nicht...


----------

